
Lode Runner creator Douglas E. Smith passes away - evo_9
http://www.joystiq.com/2014/09/13/lode-runner-creator-douglas-e-smith-passes-away/
======
kolev
This is bad news. Strange coincidence, but last week I just bought Lode Runner
for Android. :(

